

People interview people - Halil
http://www.peopleized.com/
New website where people interview each other to promote their websites and blogs.
======
romlet
This is a great site for getting exposure online. It lets people interview
others about their projects online, be they bloggers or otherwise! It has been
a huge hit since its recent release.

~~~
mossiwo
Great site, awesome idea!

